# ????s about 16 week fetus



## honeybunch2k7

Hi, I have a few questions, namely for someone who had a loss around 16 weeks.

If you were in a hospital, did they let you see and hold the baby?

Do you think a 16 week fetus is too small for handprints and footprints?


----------



## Drazic<3

im sorry, i really dont know the answers, but i wanted to give you a hug :hug: :hugs:


----------



## mjbazz

hi im not sure about the answers but at 16weeks the baby us fully formed so i cant see why hand and footprints arnt allowed also i should think you can hold the baby aswwell, 

x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

You would be able to see & hold the baby if thats what you wanted.

It would depend how soon before delivery the baby had died - You'd probably be able to get footprints but the body would probably be too fragile for handprints.

(I lost my daughter @ 19wks - she was born alive & I still only got footprints) hope this helps xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## daniella00

Hi, 
I miscarried at 17 weeks+ 4 days and got hand and foot prints and pictures of the baby (we were having a girl).
Hope that helps

xx


----------



## Snowball

I lost Beau at 21 week and I was offered to see him but I declined. I didn't get handprints and footprints either something I wished I'd have asked for now :(

Thinking of you hun:hugs:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Thanks everybody.

I asked because I called the hospital-I spoke to both one of the ER nurses and the chief nurse,-and they both hinted that it's not really baby-like at 16 weeks and that footprints/handprints arent appropriate for every state. Maybe not, but 16 wks??? I was not even offered the opportunity to hold my baby. I probably couldn't ask b/c I was doped up on Demerol I didn't even request.

I also complained that I never found out the gender (my prenatal appointment was a few days later and I hadn't realized I was even preggo for 1/2 the time). The er nurse I spoke to said that it wouldn't be a sure thing if they could tell the gender or not. My thing is if I can look at the ultrasound pics, and clearly see bones, and this baby is waking me up at night, it's probably be developed enough to either have a hamburger or frank and beans!!!!


----------



## daniella00

Hi
I dont know how it works with you, but here they dont do anything with the baby until you tell them what you want to happen.
We had a our little girl cremated and me and my partner went on our own to the crematorium to say goodbye. He carried the coffin down.
I had to ask the sex of my baby and she said it is hard to tell at this stage (i was nearly 18 weeks) but she said the baby was a girl.
We had the 'funeral' two weeks after i miscarried.
Will you be having a follow up appointment to tell you what happened?

Thinking of you

xxx


----------



## daniella00

Snowball said:


> I lost Beau at 21 week and I was offered to see him but I declined. I didn't get handprints and footprints either something I wished I'd have asked for now :(
> 
> Thinking of you hun:hugs:

My hospital did the hand and footprints without me asking. It must be their policy orsomething, it was only when i rang for my follow up appointment that i found out they had prints and pictures for me!

x


----------



## Hevz

honeybunch2k7 said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> I asked because I called the hospital-I spoke to both one of the ER nurses and the chief nurse,-and they both hinted that it's not really baby-like at 16 weeks

Maybe not to them but it sure was to you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

daniella00 said:


> Hi
> I dont know how it works with you, but here they dont do anything with the baby until you tell them what you want to happen.
> We had a our little girl cremated and me and my partner went on our own to the crematorium to say goodbye. He carried the coffin down.
> I had to ask the sex of my baby and she said it is hard to tell at this stage (i was nearly 18 weeks) but she said the baby was a girl.
> We had the 'funeral' two weeks after i miscarried.
> Will you be having a follow up appointment to tell you what happened?
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> xxx

No, there will be no follow up appointment.

I found out that they do have these rituals, but I fell thru the cracks somehow, and I'm sure part of the reason was the age of the fetus.

I sincerely hope that women at that hospital don't have to ask b/c some women go into shock and just can think. Not to mention that some hospitals will load you up with demerol without asking you (they did that to me). 

I think if I mc again I will try to do it at home.


----------



## Sweetie

I'm so sorry that you were lost in the cracks. I will be thinking of you and your family


----------



## loz

hi, i gavebirth to my baby at 18wks but baby was only 13-15wks when she died and even though she was small she was fully formed and looked just like a mini baby, we held her in a blanket as she was fragile. we was asked if we wanted to have foot prints but they was only about the size ov my thumb nail so i did not have them done but they took some pictures for us to keep.


----------



## daniella00

honeybunch2k7 said:


> daniella00 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I dont know how it works with you, but here they dont do anything with the baby until you tell them what you want to happen.
> We had a our little girl cremated and me and my partner went on our own to the crematorium to say goodbye. He carried the coffin down.
> I had to ask the sex of my baby and she said it is hard to tell at this stage (i was nearly 18 weeks) but she said the baby was a girl.
> We had the 'funeral' two weeks after i miscarried.
> Will you be having a follow up appointment to tell you what happened?
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> No, there will be no follow up appointment.
> 
> I found out that they do have these rituals, but I fell thru the cracks somehow, and I'm sure part of the reason was the age of the fetus.
> 
> I sincerely hope that women at that hospital don't have to ask b/c some women go into shock and just can think. Not to mention that some hospitals will load you up with demerol without asking you (they did that to me).
> 
> I think if I mc again I will try to do it at home.Click to expand...

Thats so horrid, dod they tell you the reason why you miscarried?
Thinking of you

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

daniella00 said:


> honeybunch2k7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniella00 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I dont know how it works with you, but here they dont do anything with the baby until you tell them what you want to happen.
> We had a our little girl cremated and me and my partner went on our own to the crematorium to say goodbye. He carried the coffin down.
> I had to ask the sex of my baby and she said it is hard to tell at this stage (i was nearly 18 weeks) but she said the baby was a girl.
> We had the 'funeral' two weeks after i miscarried.
> Will you be having a follow up appointment to tell you what happened?
> 
> Thinking of you
> 
> xxx
> 
> No, there will be no follow up appointment.
> 
> I found out that they do have these rituals, but I fell thru the cracks somehow, and I'm sure part of the reason was the age of the fetus.
> 
> I sincerely hope that women at that hospital don't have to ask b/c some women go into shock and just can think. Not to mention that some hospitals will load you up with demerol without asking you (they did that to me).
> 
> I think if I mc again I will try to do it at home.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so horrid, dod they tell you the reason why you miscarried?
> Thinking of you
> 
> xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

They told me the baby probably implanted to low. I dont' think there was anything physically wrong with the babe. He/she had a strong healthy heartbeat til the end.


----------



## Drazic<3

I dont know what to say.
i just want to give you loads of :hug:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cepabk

I lost mine at about 16 wks but didn't know till 20 wks. I got pics, handprints, footprints. I don't know the cause- DNA test was normal, but everything seemed to be infected/inflamed (fluid, placenta, cord, etc), but that might have been because it was just sitting there decomposing for 4 weeks. I just wish I knew what happened.


----------

